# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Aanhoudende Pijn na het vrijen

## mademoiselleLaura

hallo, 

Ik ben 19 jaar, en ben ontmaagd op m'n 18e, heb een lange tijd met m'n vriend geslapen, en deed meestal pijn na het vrijen, nu heb ik een nieuwe vriend sinds april en de pijn tijdens het vrijen is bijna ondraaglijk.
Ik gebruik dit weekend nu als voorbeeld, maar het speelt al zolang ik seksueel actief ben. 

Dit weekend is m'n vriend langs gekomen ( we zien elkaar alleen in de weekenden aangezien ik in Hannover studeer ) en hebben vrijdag met elkaar geslapen, dat deed relatief pijn maar ging wel, na de seks heb ik zoveel pijn, ik kan wel zitten enzovoort, maar voel aandurend een onaangename pijn van binnen ( vaginahals? ) We hebben zaterdagochtend weer met elkaar geslapen, maar dat deed ongelooflijk veel pijn, zodra hij naar binnen gaat word de pijn praktisch ondraaglijk, ik wilde toch doorgaan omdat ik natuurlijk ook graag met m'n vriend wil vrijen, maar hebben als gevolg geen seks meer kunnen hebben dit weekend. We hebben het net weer geprobeerd ( zondag avond ) en ik moest huilen van de pijn. Hij heeft al een keer aangegeven dat hij wel merkt dat ik sowieso smaller daar ben. 

Ik wil graag weten wat dit zou kunnen zijn.. Want ik ben ten einde raad  :Frown: 

Laura

----------


## witkop

Laura,ga naar je huisarts en leg het uit,het zou zomaar iets onschuldigs kunnen zijn,een schimmelinfektie kan dit al veroorzaken

----------


## kim_ps

Hey Laura,

Wat voor soort pijn voel je?

Zelf heb ik ook altijd al last gehad van pijn tijdens de seks. niet altijd maar 9 vd 10 keer wel. Bij mij is het in het begin vaak een wat brandende pijn (dit komt omdat ik mijzelf te veel aanspan bij het inbrengen omdat ik weet dat t pijn gaat doen) en dan na een paar stootjes gaat het goed zeg maar. Als we dan een tijdje lekker bezig zijn dan voel ik een ligt stekende pijn opkomen. Dan kunnen we doorgaan op stoppen maakt niets uit maar de pijn wordt heviger en heviger en uiteindelijk lig ik echt dubbelgeklapt van de pijn en kan ik nauwelijks lopen. Deze pijn houdt dan in deze hevigheid een dag aan en dan heb ik 2 tot 3 dagen daarna nog last van zeurende buikpijn. 
Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik vaak 1 of 2x per maand deze buikpijn ook heb ookal hebben we geen seks.
Mijn huisarts dacht aan endometriose, maar nou ben ik vandaag bij de gyneacoloog geweest en die denk dat mijn bekkembodemspieren te gespannen zijn (Moet je even googlen dan vind je wat ik bedoel). En nu ga ik met de huisarts verder bekijken wat het behandelplan gaat worden.

Wat ik hier dus mee probeer te zeggen is, ga na de huisarts en zorg dat ie echt serieus naar je luistert en hou geen informatie achter, hoe moeilijk het soms ook kan zijn om bepaalde dingen te vertellen. Bij mij heeft het 7 jaar geduurt voor ik een huisarts had die eindelijk naar me geluisterd heeft, en geloof me het is niet bevoordelijk voor je seksleven!

succes!

----------


## topline

vreemd de persoon vraag en geeft helemaal geen verdere info...niet professioneel.. afen hoop dat haar probleem wel is verholpen.

----------

